# [German NR] 13.00 OH average - Cornelius Dieckmann



## Yes We Can! (Nov 29, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;L23sHSWOIwc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L23sHSWOIwc[/video]

Ranked 5th in the world as of 29/11/14, tied with Bhargav Narasimhan. Beats my old German record by 0.84 seconds. Really happy with this result, it's my best world ranking at the moment (along with 2x2 single). 

It was cold in the venue, I was sick. The blanket was just for looks.

Times: 12.90, (15.33), 13.02, 13.09, (12.22).
Cube: Moyu AoLong
Competition: Franconia Winter 2014


----------



## EMI (Nov 29, 2014)

Great job. Next NR will propably be sub 13


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes said:


> It was cold in the venue, I was sick. The blanket was just for looks.


Do you mean _wasn't_ just for looks?
Either way, sick average! (no pun intended)


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 29, 2014)

EMI said:


> Great job. Next NR will probably be sub 13



You don't say 

Wait nvm because 13.00 tied NR.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice. Hope you get a sub-10 OH single some time.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 29, 2014)

Nicely done! 

Also, I thought the blanket was a cape...


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 29, 2014)

Did the blanket not distract you? When I'm doing solves I like my entire arms to be free.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 29, 2014)

Congrats, Harry!


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice!

It interesting how different our solves are. I think that you're the fastest non-pinky solver right now


----------

